# Cottonmouths are not aggressive



## Rich Kaminski (May 31, 2015)

As I said many times before - Cottonmouths are not aggressive. I know there are some people who do believe me, so watch this video and see for yourself.


----------



## Artfuldodger (May 31, 2015)

Thanks for the video, I've heard about the skier in the nest of Cottonmouths a few times myself. I've never known of Cottonmouths to be aggressive. I've walked right up to them on the riverbank in tall grass without seeing them. They just crawl away into the water leaving my stomach up in my chest. Well that's what it feels like.
One time me and my cousins were all around the ages of 12 or 13. We saw one on a sandbar and thought he was dead. We were all lined up on both sides of him. About three kids on each side. My cousin kicked sand on him. He opened his mouth and then crawled away. If he was aggressive one of us would have probably been bit.
Us kids ran all the way back to our cabin.


----------



## rhbama3 (May 31, 2015)

Whether you THINK he is or not, it's not a good idea to find out if you've got one right in front of you with his mouth open.


----------



## godogs57 (May 31, 2015)

Second most aggressive snake I see while on the job. Second only to large coachwhips.


----------



## KyDawg (May 31, 2015)

I am no expert but I don't think all cottonmouths have the same personality.


----------



## ghost8026 (May 31, 2015)

The cottonmouths we have her in camden are aggressive. ..way more thsn a rattlesnake


----------



## SELFBOW (Jun 1, 2015)

If you think one will not come to you then you haven't walked in a S Ga swamp enough...


----------



## Huntinfool (Jun 1, 2015)

Right or wrong, I will die with the opinion that the only good venomous snake is a dead one.


----------



## Bucky T (Jun 1, 2015)

SELFBOW said:


> If you think one will not come to you then you haven't walked in a S Ga swamp enough...



I have and still haven't had one chase me around the cypress knees.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 1, 2015)

Very interesting thread and video.


----------



## humdandy (Jun 1, 2015)

Bucky T said:


> I have and still haven't had one chase me around the cypress knees.



I had one chase after me!


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 1, 2015)

I'm not really bothered by snakes at all! I haven't killed a snake in many years either! But also not as stupid as that dude in the video.... One day he will get bit being careless like that!


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jun 1, 2015)

In a lifetime of messing around in the woods, I have never encountered an aggressive venomous snake that I didn't mess with first. Timber rattlers in general seem really laid back, never had one do anything but try to crawl off. Copperheads can sometimes get a little frisky if you poke at 'em enough. What few cottonmouths I've ever encountered (not many because they don't live up here,) have just laid there while I walked by, or swam in the other direction.


----------



## Backlasher82 (Jun 1, 2015)

I went over to YouTube and watched a short video showing just the opposite of this one. I'd post it here but the language won't allow it. Can't blame him though, my language was a whole lot worse when a cottonmouth chased me once a long time ago.

Search "aggressive cottonmouth" on YouTube if you don't believe it.


----------



## Hooty Hoot (Jun 1, 2015)

I know that cottonmouths can be aggressive in the water and I know from first hand experience. 
I couldn't hear the audio portion of the video as something is wrong  with my computer but it is a little nuts to say that any wild critter will or will not do a certain thing all the time.


----------



## Atlanta Dawg (Jun 1, 2015)

This is good to know !  Now if I can only figure out what the ones that chase the bush hog are actually doing !!!  Maybe they just want to play !!


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 1, 2015)

Real interesting...


----------



## JustUs4All (Jun 1, 2015)

Backlasher82 said:


> I went over to YouTube and watched a short video showing just the opposite of this one. I'd post it here but the language won't allow it. Can't blame him though, my language was a whole lot worse when a cottonmouth chased me once a long time ago.
> 
> Search "aggressive cottonmouth" on YouTube if you don't believe it.



I just watched the video on YouTube and I saw no aggressiveness.  I saw some defensiveness and the snake appeared ready to leave at the earliest opportunity.

They are dangerous if they do bite and they will if provoked enough. They have no more reason to try to chase a human than a human would have to try to chase a buffalo.


----------



## Backlasher82 (Jun 1, 2015)

JustUs4All said:


> I just watched the video on YouTube and I saw no aggressiveness.  I saw some defensiveness and the snake appeared ready to leave at the earliest opportunity.



Guess we watched different videos.


----------



## JustUs4All (Jun 1, 2015)

Please PM me your link.


----------



## elfiii (Jun 1, 2015)

Death to cottonmouths!


----------



## SELFBOW (Jun 1, 2015)

I dislike walking in shallow water for that reason. I've had too many cottonmouths swim to me in the past. I only hunt spots like that when its colder......


----------



## Bucky T (Jun 1, 2015)

This is the only thing they've ever done to me, besides slithering back into the water and swimming away.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 1, 2015)

Cottonmouths ain`t so bad. I`ve been around em all my life and never had one attempt to chase me. I`ve had one on land come towards me but that was a curiousity thing, the same when they swim toward me around water. Cottonmouths have had plenty of chances to pop me when I didn`t know it was there and I was well within reach. One I almost touched with my bare hand when I pulled the grass back from a power pole while looking for the ID on the structure. I laid the grass back and there it was all in a coil. It rared back and gaped at me while  was still too close, but never struck. It had the choice of my lower leg, hand, or arm but it let me go.

Another had its chance when I rounded a big pine and came face to face with a big one. It could have nailed my sandled foot but didn`t. Most of the time they either try to stay still or get gone in a hurry. I don`t consider it aggression when they get defensive. That`s just their way to try to protect themselves. 

I`ve heard all the horror stories about them and even more. Never have I seen proof with my own eyes of any of it. From the time I was 17 till I was about 50, I caught snakes alive, sold some, gave some away, killed some for projects, and turned countless ones loose. I even gave it to my bosses at work in writing that if I got bit while on the job, it would be by the snake I didn`t see. I didn`t fool with them while on the job. Not worth being fired over and I had somewhat of a reputation with snakes. It was sometimes a problem though, because we had to work in some awful snakey places most of the time. 

If I had to list the venomous ones in order of orneriness, it would be as follows.

Eastern diamondback.
Pygmy rattler.
Copperhead.
Cottonmouth.
Canebrake rattler.
Coral snake.

Bear in mind that this is my experience with snakes, not something from a book or other folks experiences. I had more diamondbacks stand their ground and "dare me" than any of the others combined. Most of the pygmys I ever fooled with were little spitfires with a Napoleonic complex plus they are so little they are the devil to hold on to. Canebrakes rattlers seem to be more laid back and almost gentle, except for the occasional one with a bad temper.

Every copperhead I ever caught I had to almost run down, except for one. Cottonmouths, like all of the rest, just preferred to be left alone, mostly. I will say that for some reason, I was more uncomfortable while holding a cottonmouth than any of the others. maybe it was just the way they look at you. Kinda like you owe them money or soemthing, plus muscle wise, they are about as strong as a diamondback. Coral snakes are so secretive, quick, and harum scarum they`re hard to catch, and like the pygmy rattler, kinda hard to hold due to their size, plus you know  that if you`re bit by it, it ain`t gonna be good experience.

I`ve had some fun and scary times with em though, and appreciate them for what they are. It`s been at least 10 years since I caught and held a venomous snake in my hands. Due to arthritis I don`t trust my grip to hold one anymore. I miss it sometimes.


----------



## SELFBOW (Jun 1, 2015)

I've caught many rattles and copperheads as well over my years in the woods. None of them scare me. Videod a coral snake as it eased away as well as some rattlers. Been face to face w cottonmouths on dry ground creeping thru the swamp w no issues but in the water I've seen them come at me and it has happened. I do not like walking in shallow water anymore because of past experiences deep in the swamp w cottonmouths.  They are the exception to me.....had one Sat on dry ground I almost stepped. He hauled tail away.


----------



## JustUs4All (Jun 1, 2015)

Nicodemus said:


> Most of the time they either try to stay still or get gone in a hurry. I don`t consider it aggression when they get defensive. That`s just their way to try to protect themselves.



This.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jun 1, 2015)

Backlasher82 said:


> I went over to YouTube and watched a short video showing just the opposite of this one. I'd post it here but the language won't allow it. Can't blame him though, my language was a whole lot worse when a cottonmouth chased me once a long time ago.
> 
> Search "aggressive cottonmouth" on YouTube if you don't believe it.



I watched every video on Youtube with the tagline "aggressive cottonmouth," and I didn't see any aggressive ones? I saw one striking defensively from being poked at and aggravated, and one where the guy would jump back and scream like a girl every time the snake moved, but it was mostly running away from him? 

I also saw a couple videos from a not-so-good-at-all band called Cottonmouth Aggression.


----------



## Backlasher82 (Jun 1, 2015)

NCHillbilly said:


> I watched every video on Youtube with the tagline "aggressive cottonmouth," and I didn't see any aggressive ones? I saw one striking defensively from being poked at and aggravated, and one where the guy would jump back and scream like a girl every time the snake moved, but it was mostly running away from him?
> 
> I also saw a couple videos from a not-so-good-at-all band called Cottonmouth Aggression.



I can't post it because of language but the video I'm talking about was posted by Douglas Stillion and the description is "Early spring at the Great Swamp in SC.
Aggressive Water Moccasin protecting something." Posted on March 15, 2015.

I didn't watch the band, sounds like I made the right choice.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 1, 2015)

Backlasher82 said:


> I can't post it because of language but the video I'm talking about was posted by Douglas Stillion and the description is "Early spring at the Great Swamp in SC.
> Aggressive Water Moccasin protecting something." Posted on March 15, 2015.
> 
> I didn't watch the band, sounds like I made the right choice.





The videoer got too close and invaded its space, the snake made a strike then took off to the side to get away. The snake was headed away from him after that till he again invaded its space, then looked like it took off to the side again, but I couldn`t tell for sure.

For sure, the man started it.


----------



## bulldawgborn (Jun 1, 2015)

I worked as a beaver trapper in SC for a couple years and encountered numerous cottonmouths and lots, I mean lots of water snakes.

I've been halfway under a road raking a dam, grabbing sticks, and almost grabbed one by the tail.  Would have too if it didn't slither away.  I'm pretty sure she was in there for shelter to give birth because the next day I saw 4 little cottonmouth babies at the mouth of the culvert.  

Every cottonmouth I've ever seen tried to get away when it saw me.  Seen one caught off guard by my Dad as he went to sit on a log to rest one day while we planted a field next to a pond...it only made the classic cottonmouth posture though he could have easily tagged the Old Man.

Now water snakes, them things is ornery


----------



## Backlasher82 (Jun 1, 2015)

Nicodemus said:


> The videoer got too close and invaded its space, the snake made a strike then took off to the side to get away. The snake was headed away from him after that till he again invaded its space, then looked like it took off to the side again, but I couldn`t tell for sure.
> 
> For sure, the man started it.



He was standing still when it struck. Maybe he was in it's space but that can happen pretty quick in the woods and it attacked instead of trying to escape.

 In any case, no matter how many videos you see of people poking cottonmouths, sticking their boot in their face, etc, and the snake doing everything it can to get away, don't think you won't run across one that'll bow up and bite you just for being in the wrong place.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 1, 2015)

Backlasher82 said:


> He was standing still when it struck. Maybe he was in it's space but that can happen pretty quick in the woods and it attacked instead of trying to escape.
> 
> In any case, no matter how many videos you see of people poking cottonmouths, sticking their boot in their face, etc, and the snake doing everything it can to get away, don't think you won't run across one that'll bow up and bite you just for being in the wrong place.





Absolutely, it can surely happen. Especially if you step on one by accident, or put your hand on one by mistake. Or even walk within range, yes, it can happen, especially if you startle the snake. I`m inclined to believe though that you`ll get bit by a diamondback in the same situation quicker than you will by a cottonmouth.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jun 1, 2015)

Who knows how long that people had been poking at that snake and making it feel threatened before they started filming it? I saw that one, never saw anything past a defensive strike from an annoyed snake and the snake trying to slither off in the other direction until he chased it down again.


----------



## Backlasher82 (Jun 1, 2015)

Nicodemus said:


> Absolutely, it can surely happen. Especially if you step on one by accident, or put your hand on one by mistake. Or even walk within range, yes, it can happen, especially if you startle the snake. I`m inclined to believe though that you`ll get bit by a diamondback in the same situation quicker than you will by a cottonmouth.



I'd just as soon not get bit by any of them.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 1, 2015)

Backlasher82 said:


> I'd just as soon not get bit by any of them.





Me either,and I`ve had some real close calls. Mostly when I didn`t know the snake was there.


----------



## Backlasher82 (Jun 1, 2015)

Nicodemus said:


> Me either,and I`ve had some real close calls. Mostly when I didn`t know the snake was there.



Yep, that's my biggest problem with snakes, that split second when you realize one is there.


----------



## Lukikus2 (Jun 1, 2015)

I'm with Selfbow.

I've been ran out of a few creeks, swamps and rivers wading them by cottonmouths myself. On land they want to get away or you leave. In the water they will follow you like a puppy but I never stuck around long enough to get close enough to pet one. They are a very territorial snake from what I've encountered.

Little story. Me and my buds frog gigged a little known branch one night. Just getting down to it thru the forage made our skin crawl and it wasn't dark yet. This was our indoctrination into a world we did not know and it was happening at dark. We look downstream and it's to deep to wade, upstream we go. It's dark now. Big ol bullfrog's bellering all upstream and here comes the fog rolling in. 

We are picking our way upstream in waist deep water scanning the bank with flashights and all the sudden one of my buds has his feet taken out from under him by a huge fish or something going really fast underwater.

We caught our breath, continued on and ended with a mess of some of the biggest legs you've seen. When we gigged them we cut the legs off and discarded the bodies. We probably covered almost a mile. On the way back we passed three cottonmouths feeding on the frog remains. They paid us no attention as we went by. 

I'd like to do that again!


----------



## elfiii (Jun 2, 2015)

Nicodemus said:


> Cottonmouths ain`t so bad. I`ve been around em all my life and never had one attempt to chase me. I`ve had one on land come towards me but that was a curiousity thing, the same when they swim toward me around water. Cottonmouths have had plenty of chances to pop me when I didn`t know it was there and I was well within reach. One I almost touched with my bare hand when I pulled the grass back from a power pole while looking for the ID on the structure. I laid the grass back and there it was all in a coil. It rared back and gaped at me while  was still too close, but never struck. It had the choice of my lower leg, hand, or arm but it let me go.
> 
> Another had its chance when I rounded a big pine and came face to face with a big one. It could have nailed my sandled foot but didn`t. Most of the time they either try to stay still or get gone in a hurry. I don`t consider it aggression when they get defensive. That`s just their way to try to protect themselves.
> 
> ...



The part of the story not told here is all those snakes knew they were up against Nicodemus and any step out of line by them would have resulted in Nicodemus grinning them to death in a matter of seconds. I am told it is a horrible way to die. The snakes know it too as evidenced by their refusal to strike him and their survival. Mere mortals are never so lucky.


----------



## dtala (Jun 2, 2015)

cottonmouths are not aggressive and coyotes are just fluffy pets....


----------



## dtala (Jun 2, 2015)

In my 64 years of research(hunting and fishing) I have been bit by one cottonmouth and one timber rattler, both on my left leg.

I can, therefore, conclude that both are equally aggressive and both are left handed.


----------



## egomaniac247 (Jun 11, 2015)

That guy in the video is just asking to get bit isn't he?

I'm not saying I disagree with the claims he's making just that he's playing comedian a little too much for my liking.

I think the saying about "a snake is just as scared of you" is probably understated b/c can you imaging something 300x's your size looking down at you?  You might be enticed to defend yourself too if it was reaching down at you lol


----------



## swamp hunter (Jun 14, 2015)

Lord knows how many Cotton Mouths I had to walk buy to gig 93 Bullfrogs a week or so ago. Pitch Dark, 3 Guys , a Million Snakes, Nobody died.
Folks , ya'll are 6 ft' tall and weight 200 Pounds.
Snake ain't but 5 inches tall and 10 pounds max.
They ain't tryin to eat you. they want to see tomorrow as much as you. 
Keep on about your business and they'll do the same.

Buffalo Hot Legs wit Garlic and Franks Hot sauce , Mater Okra Corn soup. Batter fried Okra.
Southern Fried Homicide..


----------



## blakely (Jun 14, 2015)

My dog got bit by a cottonmouth yesterday. If he had been aggressive, he'd have bitten him a lot sooner. The dog was messing with him for several minutes before I went to see what was going on.
The snake was coiled up, showing his white mouth, but not striking. He only struck at the dog after I walked up to investigate. The dog's nose was literally within an inch of the snake when he struck. The dog was trying to protect me when the snake hit him.

If I'd stayed back and called the dog, he probably would not have been bitten, but the snake was in tall thick grass, so I couldn't tell what the dog was after.

Got some pics of the dog, but can't get them to load from this phone. The fang marks were about 1 1/2" apart. It was a big snake. Vet treated the dog and said that he should be fine in a few days


----------



## Hoot (Jun 14, 2015)

NCHillbilly said:


> In a lifetime of messing around in the woods, I have never encountered an aggressive venomous snake that I didn't mess with first. Timber rattlers in general seem really laid back, never had one do anything but try to crawl off. Copperheads can sometimes get a little frisky if you poke at 'em enough. What few cottonmouths I've ever encountered (not many because they don't live up here,) have just laid there while I walked by, or swam in the other direction.



In all of my life, much of it spent in the woods and on the water, the only venomous snakes I have seen in the wild were 3 copperheads.  Surprisingly, with all of the time I have spent in the Okefenokee, I have never once seen a cottonmouth.

I had one of those 3 copperheads get frisky with me, when as it was trying to crawl away and escape, I reached down and flicked its tail with my finger.  That thing coiled up and poised for a strike before I could jerk my hand back.  It was very quick.  I was very lucky.

Another time, I was hiking with my daughter when she was young.  She was walking ahead of me.  For some reason, I decided to put her up on my shoulders.  Good thing, because in about 10 more feet, I almost stepped on a copperhead lying in the weeds.  She likely would have been bitten.

But the real purpose of venom is to kill prey for a meal.  I think that is why many venomous bites are "dry bites", because it is a defensive action.  It would serve no defensive purpose for one to cause someone to die hours later or cause massive tissue damage, when whatever scared it is now plenty mad over being bitten, and still has plenty of time to kill it.


----------



## Rich Kaminski (Jun 15, 2015)

I have found copperheads to be aggressive. I do not trust rattlesnakes because of their size. But I have been in the water with 6 cottonmouths swimming around me and not one of them attempted to bite me.


----------



## Backlasher82 (Jun 15, 2015)

Rich Kaminski said:


> But I have been in the water with 6 cottonmouths swimming around me and not one of them attempted to bite me.



Sounds like you found the infamous "Ball of Cottonmouths".


----------



## shakey gizzard (Jun 15, 2015)

I've been "chased" by 2 snakes ,both as a kid. A cottonmouth and a racer! It's possible I could have been just running in front of them.


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 15, 2015)

Copperheads are the only venomous snake we have in the area I live. I have not found the ones up here to be aggressive. I have walked up on several in the woods and they chose to remain still and blend in with leaves or grass. No telling how many I have walked by that I didn't see. The few bites I have heard of were either someone stepping on them or handling them.


----------



## Hoot (Jun 15, 2015)

shakey gizzard said:


> I've been "chased" by 2 snakes ,both as a kid. A cottonmouth and a racer! It's possible I could have been just running in front of them.



Or, maybe they thought the best route of escape happened to be in your direction.  Animals, and especially ones with really small brains, don't reason and think things through.  Even dogs pretty much never reason and think anything through.


----------



## edsebring (Jun 16, 2015)

Fishing in Florida, I have always kept a machete in the boat when I am out. I have killed at least dozen cotton mouths that decided that they wanted in to the boat with me. They were not really aggressive, but the boat is not big enough for both of us at the same time.


----------



## Rich Kaminski (Jun 16, 2015)

No Backlasher82, it was not a ball of cottonmouths. We had rain for one full week and the Ocmulgee River was up way over its banks for hundreds of yards, that's why all those snakes were in the water. They got chased out of their homes.


----------



## Backlasher82 (Jun 16, 2015)

Rich Kaminski said:


> No Backlasher82, it was not a ball of cottonmouths.



The search continues.


----------



## dawg2 (Jun 16, 2015)

Backlasher82 said:


> The search continues.



..eagerly awaiting pics


----------



## Hoot (Jun 16, 2015)

edsebring said:


> Fishing in Florida, I have always kept a machete in the boat when I am out. I have killed at least dozen cotton mouths that decided that they wanted in to the boat with me. They were not really aggressive, but the boat is not big enough for both of us at the same time.



Now that is about the only time I would kill a snake - for being in a boat with me.  That could turn out real bad, once the snake felt like it was cornered.

And a machete is a little bit safer than shooting a hole in your boat.


----------



## The Longhunter (Jun 17, 2015)

Hoot said:


> Now that is about the only time I would kill a snake - for being in a boat with me.  That could turn out real bad, once the snake felt like it was cornered.
> 
> And a machete is a little bit safer than shooting a hole in your boat.



Bad for who?


Did you know that a .22 will go right through a heavy duty aluminum hull?

Do you have any idea how much water can come through a .22 inch diameter hole?    I do.


----------



## Silver Britches (Jun 17, 2015)

I've seen a few aggressive ones through the years. Walked up on several that coiled up and prepared to strike. I've also walked by many that just laid there.

The first time I heard one hiss I was in near waist deep water crossing over to hunt a flat. I was hugging along the base of the trees where the ground is a little higher when I heard what I thought were ducks coming in for a landing. I even looked up and around trying to see them. It sounded just like wind coming off a ducks wings as they're coming in to land. It was loud, but a little odd sounding. Then I looked right down and seen the fat cottonmouth coiled up on a log, head cocked back with mouth open and ready to strike. One of the scariest days I've ever had in the woods. Son, my legs got to shaking so bad I generated a small tsunami! He could've easily struck me, but thankfully he didn't. I was so far back into the woods I doubt I'd made it out a live. This was before the days of cell phones, and even if I'd had one it wouldn't have mattered, as there wouldn't be any signal out there.

Also, never seen an aggressive copperhead till last year. Walked up on him in some grass coming out from a hunt and he coiled up and got ready to strike. He was on my trail so I wanted to try and shoo him away. I grabbed a limb and went to poke him and that joker started striking the heck out of it before I even touched him with it. Startled me.

You never know what you'll encounter in the great outdoors.

By the way, here's an old pic of a cottonmouth on a trail I had started cutting the day before. I stepped over this log the day before to cut the trail. You can see the trail I cut behind him. I also went back the very next day (day 3) to do some more cutting and seen him there again. I never bothered him, though. However, I did cut a wider trail around that log!


----------



## SELFBOW (Jun 17, 2015)

I was deep in the swamp once and had one curled up inside a stump almost waist high. That wouldn't have been good, glad I saw him early.


----------



## The Longhunter (Jun 18, 2015)

I have never seen one that was "aggressive."  I have seen and encountered several that would not give way, or exhibit the "they are more afraid of you" behavior.

When I use to fish the Altamaha I would run up on one every know and again that would be sunning in the mouth of a slough, and he would not move, even when I hit whatever he was on with the boat.  Big old ugly things too.

Have run up on several swimming the river that tried to enter the boat, but I don't really count that as aggressive.


----------



## thc_clubPres (Jun 18, 2015)

please tell me you had a wooden leg




dtala said:


> In my 64 years of research(hunting and fishing) I have been bit by one cottonmouth and one timber rattler, both on my left leg.
> 
> I can, therefore, conclude that both are equally aggressive and both are left handed.


----------



## sothunfried (Jun 18, 2015)

when i see snakes (mostly rattlers) i just give them a little more room and walk away.  i'm not a snake person and never will be. i just leave'em alone.


----------



## groundhawg (Jun 21, 2015)

Rich Kaminski said:


> As I said many times before - Cottonmouths are not aggressive. I know there are some people who do believe me, so watch this video and see for yourself.



I have to disagree!  Every one of them that I have ever poke a stick at have tried to bite me.


----------



## brunofishing (Jun 21, 2015)

Had a buddy... After loading the boat after a week night tourney went under the motor to put on the motor toter on and open the  plug.. As he was doing that I was trimming the motor up...snake fell on his neck.... He swor it was a  moccasinn wish I had video....he  squealed like a little girl..


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 21, 2015)

brunofishing said:


> Had a buddy... After loading the boat after a week night tourney went under the motor to put on the motor toter on and open the  plug.. As he was doing that I was trimming the motor up...snake fell on his neck.... He swor it was a  moccasinn wish I had video....he  squealed like a little girl..



I would have to, Bruno. Head or neck is the worst possible place to get bit. Lots of vital stuff in there.
Kinda off topic, but my Uncle sunk our jonboat one night while frog gigging. Snake fell in out of a willow tree, he turned the wooden paddle sideways and swung down as hard as he could. Paddle split the bottom of the boat and we barely made it back to the edge before the sides of the boat went under.


----------



## Hoot (Jun 21, 2015)

groundhawg said:


> I have to disagree!  Every one of them that I have ever poke a stick at have tried to bite me.



Are you confusing the words offense and defense?  I would fight back with anyone who poked me with a stick, but me defending myself is not called aggression.

But snakes do not seek out and attack people.  None of them do.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 21, 2015)

groundhawg said:


> I have to disagree!  Every one of them that I have ever poke a stick at have tried to bite me.





Tell me, what were these snakes doing before you commenced to poking them with  stick? And were they cottonmouths or watersnakes?


----------



## sleeze (Jun 21, 2015)

Problem is people don't know the difference between a water snake and moccasin. I've seen the water snake look alike be plenty aggressive.


----------



## Doboy Dawg (Jun 22, 2015)

*Yes!*



elfiii said:


> Death to cottonmouths!



You keep believing that and poking them!  I have had them chase me.  The first time was the biggest cottonmouth I'd ever seen it was just past the mouth of Penholloway Creek on the Altamaha, the river was low that summer.  There was a cottonmouth about 5ft long, big fat boy, laying on a sandbar eating a good size catfish.  He had about half the fish down when I shot at him with my S&W .357, I missed his head by a millimeter.  I saw the sand fly up right beside his head!  I was sure I would have a second shot since he was immobile! HA he spit that catfish out and covered the 20ft. between us before I could squeeze the second round off.  I jumped back in the boat shooting right behind my feet!  My buddy just knew I was going to shoot a hole in the boat.

That snake missed my right leg by less than six inches!  You keep believing they won't chase you I know better


----------



## donald-f (Jun 22, 2015)

Smart snake to know YOU were a threat to him by missing the shot, and to know where it came from at 20 feet.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jun 22, 2015)

Sounds like you scared him and you were between the snake and the water, which is where he wanted to be.


----------



## Backlasher82 (Jun 22, 2015)

Nicodemus said:


> Tell me, what were these snakes doing before you commenced to poking them with  stick? And were they cottonmouths or watersnakes?



I think he was trying to be funny. Besides, as you can see in the video in the OP, poking a cottonmouth with a stick is the best way to scare them off.


----------



## bulldawgborn (Jun 22, 2015)

Doboy Dawg said:


> That snake missed my right leg by less than six inches!  You keep believing they won't chase you I know better



Why didn't he catch and bite you?  I hear all about people being chased by cottonmouths, but I never heard of anybody losing the race.  Seems like they are right poor at chasing.


----------



## groundhawg (Jun 22, 2015)

Doboy Dawg said:


> You keep believing that and poking them!  I have had them chase me.  The first time was the biggest cottonmouth I'd ever seen it was just past the mouth of Penholloway Creek on the Altamaha, the river was low that summer.  There was a cottonmouth about 5ft long, big fat boy, laying on a sandbar eating a good size catfish.  He had about half the fish down when I shot at him with my S&W .357, I missed his head by a millimeter.  I saw the sand fly up right beside his head!  I was sure I would have a second shot since he was immobile! HA he spit that catfish out and covered the 20ft. between us before I could squeeze the second round off.  I jumped back in the boat shooting right behind my feet!  My buddy just knew I was going to shoot a hole in the boat.
> 
> That snake missed my right leg by less than six inches!  You keep believing they won't chase you I know better



See, now I know they will attack if you shoot and miss or poke them with a stick.


----------



## smokey30725 (Jun 22, 2015)

groundhawg said:


> See, now I know they will attack if you shoot and miss or poke them with a stick.



IF GI Joe cartoons taught us anything, it's that Knowledge is half the battle.


----------



## GLS (Jun 22, 2015)

Here's a Rhodes Scholar with a mocassin:


----------



## smokey30725 (Jun 22, 2015)

How the doctors and reporters made it through that segment without bursting into hysterical laughter is beyond me. What an absolute moron.


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 22, 2015)

Not too bright.


----------



## GLS (Jun 22, 2015)

Whether true of not, at leasat one written reports at Outdoor Hub stated he was bitten when he tried to kiss the snake.  (Note to self:  Don't try to kiss a poisonous snake.) Gil


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 22, 2015)

GLS said:


> Written reports at Outdoor Hub stated he was bitten when he tried to kiss the snake.  (Note to self:  Don't try to kiss a poisonous snake.) Gil



Note to Gil, there's NO such thing as a"poisnous snake."


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 22, 2015)

GLS said:


> Written reports at Outdoor Hub stated he was bitten when he tried to kiss the snake.  (Note to self:  Don't try to kiss a poisonous snake.) Gil





Fools and the reckless get weeded out fast in the snake catchin` profession.


----------



## Gadestroyer74 (Jun 22, 2015)

Lol ^^^^


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 22, 2015)

For what it's worth . . when I dropped/got kicked out of college, I went to surveying, a new company and therefor we got some really bad jobs.  I've probably surveyed/seen more swamps in Georgia than alot of folks. That being said, I would hafta say that the cotton mouth CAN be aggressive at times.  Just had one strike the tire of my company truck a few years ago.


----------



## Backlasher82 (Jun 22, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> For what it's worth . . when I dropped/got kicked out of college, I went to surveying, a new company and therefor we got some really bad jobs.  I've probably surveyed/seen more swamps in Georgia than alot of folks. That being said, I would hafta say that the cotton mouth CAN be aggressive at times.  Just had one strike the tire of my company truck a few years ago.



Yeah, but what was that tire doing before the snake struck?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 23, 2015)

Backlasher82 said:


> Yeah, but what was that tire doing before the snake struck?





Just being a tire, ya know, just rolling along, but after the moccasin struck at the tire, tire got mad and ran ova snake multiple times.


----------



## Dirtroad Johnson (Jun 23, 2015)

Nicodemus said:


> Me either,and I`ve had some real close calls. Mostly when I didn`t know the snake was there.



Me too & I'm always cautious to where I step or put my hand but my experience has been on occasion a  step a few inches this way - that way could have been bad. When they're nestled down in a tight coil & the weeds - grass has them mostly covered & camouflaged is difficult to see even for us that have our eyes to know what to look for. I'm used to it & still get surprised now & then; whenever G kids are around I tell 'em what - where to look but they have always lived in areas that don't have these encounters so I think it would me much easier for them to not notice the snake. I don't think they are aggressive until they feel threatened or made contact with. Just my experience with a lot of venomous snakes (mostly rattlesnakes) over the years. I killed a 4' caneback last week that had lost all its rattlers that was crossing a section that I keep mowed between pond & pasture.


----------



## little rascal (Jun 25, 2015)

*Cottonmouth*

you can catch a Cottonmouth and handle him a few times and he will be as docile and gentle as a kitty cat. Most of what folks see as aggression is the snake was provoked, startled, or felt threatened, sometimes they just want to get out of the way or be left alone.


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 25, 2015)

little rascal said:


> you can catch a Cottonmouth and handle him a few times and he will be as docile and gentle as a kitty cat. Most of what folks see as aggression is the snake was provoked, startled, or felt threatened, sometimes they just want to get out of the way or be left alone.



Maybe, if you are an experienced snake handler. I would never try this as I would have no idea what I was doing. Other than being stupid in my case.


----------



## Hoot (Jun 25, 2015)

little rascal said:


> you can catch a Cottonmouth and handle him a few times and he will be as docile and gentle as a kitty cat. Most of what folks see as aggression is the snake was provoked, startled, or felt threatened, sometimes they just want to get out of the way or be left alone.



I completely agree with your 2nd sentence, but what does a cottonmouth do the first few times you are handling it, until it becomes "as docile and gentle as a kitty cat"?  I don't imagine it would just act real shy and try to hide its head.

Heck, even a rat snake, king snake or garter snake will bite the living snot out of you the first few times you handle it.  I know that from when I was a kid.  But at least leather gloves will take care of that problem.


----------



## Backlasher82 (Jun 25, 2015)

Hoot said:


> I completely agree with your 2nd sentence, but what does a cottonmouth do the first few times you are handling it, until it becomes "as docile and gentle as a kitty cat"?  I don't imagine it would just act real shy and try to hide its head.
> 
> Heck, even a rat snake, king snake or garter snake will bite the living snot out of you the first few times you handle it.  I know that from when I was a kid.  But at least leather gloves will take care of that problem.



Yeah, I wouldn't put a lot of faith into the idea that a cottonmouth becomes a tame little kitty after you handle it a few times. 

The story about the guy in Florida who kept a cottonmouth in his bedroom, handled it all the time right up until it bit him happened just a few weeks ago. Probably a link somewhere in this thread.

Best just to leave them alone.


----------



## Mr Bya Lungshot (Jul 6, 2015)

little rascal said:


> you can catch a Cottonmouth and handle him a few times and he will be as docile and gentle as a kitty cat. Most of what folks see as aggression is the snake was provoked, startled, or felt threatened, sometimes they just want to get out of the way or be left alone.



YOU CAN!  Sometimes they...


----------

